# G20 seats in the SE-L :D



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

and the pictures to prove it. 

Yes, they've been sitting around for 2 years and now they're finally in the Sentra. Bottom line, don't ask how I did it. The rears took a ton of grinding and persuasion, the fronts took a few hours of custom work.

Overall, they are quite comfy, they hold you in like nothing else. I’m a bit disappointed that they are higher by a few inches (my head almost touches the roof and I’m 6’), but on the other hand, I can see the road so much better. The rear seats are nice too, but a bit slippery. My friend was riding in the back seat, and when I took a turn, he ended up on the other side of the car (wear your seatbelt, kids).

the brackets:

















the seats:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn those look nice j-dizzle  haha

i wish i could find some seats in that gooda condition....how heavy are they?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

not much heavier than the stockers, I took the airbags out. actually, the driver's side is torn at the seam from a blown airbag. I'm gonna jus stitch it up with a needle and thread.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah... I see what you mean by the height. They came out really nice tho bro. Did you fab all the brackets your self? And was the rear pretty much bolt up?


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Why did you fab a bracket up instead of just swapping the top and bottom pads onto your seat rails?


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

U suck mang! After giving up on that project and you pull out the finished work AND pics- major suckage!!  Nah- looks great bro. Glad to see you finally got it all installed. :thumbup: Looks like the SE-Ls should have came with them from the factory


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Damn, Justin....looks awesome. Now ya just need to do something with the cloth piece on the door. Leather insert, black insert, something... What year G20 were those from?!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think they came from a 99 P11.

The brackets were already fabbed. They just needed some tweaking. and no, nothing is bolt-up, everything took some amount of grinding or welding, front and rear.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay, Justin....as I'm looking at the rear seats, are those 6x9's in the rear deck?! AND....do the seats fold down still?!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

regular 6.5's

the rears aren't entirely on a pivoting bracket right now. They still fold, but it's more like I'm removing them and then putting them back in place.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

they look very nice in Sentra!!!

I am saving money for GTR32 front seats!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Neva2wicked said:


> U suck mang! After giving up on that project and you pull out the finished work AND pics- major suckage!!  Nah- looks great bro. Glad to see you finally got it all installed. :thumbup: Looks like the SE-Ls should have came with them from the factory


 I wish! Its nice to dream.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

are those the brackets that are on ebay? i had a set of brackets for my seats but cant find them so im probably going to end up buying the ebay ones and just wanted to know if these are the ebay ones are they hard to mod or is there just a little modding required?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't know where the brackets originated, Chef gave them to me a year ago. They were not an exact fit into my car.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Those look totally baller, way better than my P10 seats. I gave up on the rear all together, looks like the P11 were less wide. Congrats on the completed project


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

That is HOT! Nice job man :thumbup:


----------



## HellFire (Nov 11, 2003)

Get the 4 door black leather door inserts and you'll be set... Looks great btw. =)


----------



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

Awesome Swap. It would be awesome if you continued with the G20 door panals! Again very nice.


----------

